# Picture needed, wheelhouse/trunk tie-in



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone has a picture of a 1965 from the wheel opening showing how the inner/outer wheelhouse and trunk support look I would really appreciate it. I am trying to piece those together and just lost my reference from the original setup. Most of my lower wheelhouse (inner and outer) were rusted off pretty good, and I'm replacing the quarter skins as well. So, I've got a lot of open space and would like a picture to help me relate it all back. Will get a couple of pictures later today so you can tell what I am looking for. Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Fred,

You will have to fabricate that end piece that is inside the wheel well, here is a picture of the 66 after we used all metal and seam sealer to cover the seams.

Also, do not weld the trunk filler panel to the bottom of the quarter without having the wheel well trim installed.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. I really appreciate the help and picture. My main issue is how the outer trunk filler ties into the inner/outer wheelhouse. Here is where I am currently at, pieces of both the inner and outer wheelhouses fitted in (held in by screws for now) and I want to figure out the way the trunk filler attaches. Here is where I am at right now.
















My plan is to piece in the other side wheel houses, then put the body back on the frame to establish some good reference points. Depending on how that pans out, weld up the trunk, fit on the quarter skins, then back to the rotisserie to finish up the welding and bottom treatment. I'll plan on fabricating the piece I need to match what your photo looks like once i get the quarter fitted back.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Fred,

The floor's fold down lip fastens to the wheel house as indicated by the red line on the attached picture, the circled area will be plug welded to the trunk floor lip and the trunk floor brace will be plug welded to the other side of the trunk floor lip. I recommend placing the body back on the frame before welding the trunk floor brace to the bottom of the trunk.

You probably need to add Clecos and a Pnuematic Flanger/Punch to your tool box. 


<-----If you click on the 471 under my avatar and go to page 25 and work your way back to page 5 there will be pictures of most of the same panel replacements you are talking about.










Also, the item I am referring to as a filler panel welds under the trunk floor and attaches to the bottom of the quarter. I don't think we are talking about the same piece and is not included with the trunk floor.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks again! This is very helpful. I will check out the Clecos, is there a big advantage to these vs self-tapping sheet metal screws? I already have a flanger/punch so should be set with that. I hit the wall with the trunk based on how much metal I have removed and realized a while ago I needed to get it back on the frame. Will be putting it back on the frame in the next couple of days and getting the trunk all fitted up. Again, thanks for the help, when I matched the trunk floor to the wheelhouse as you indicate, thats when I realized I needed to have it back on the frame before welding anything.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Clecos only require a 1/8 inch hole which can be easily welded over. Also, I have a set of clecos that I'll ship to you for $30. PM me if your interested.


----------

